# configure resolution AND refresh rate for 2 different monitors (xorg)



## BsDjUsTbSd (Jun 8, 2020)

Hello,

I want to configure my 1st monitor to be 1920x1080_115.00
and my second to be 1920x1080_60.00
I have done it through some commands :
xrandr --newmode "1920x1080_115.00"  353.00  1920 2080 2288 2656  1080 1083 1088 1157 -hsync +vsync
xrandr --addmode DisplayPort-1 "1920x1080_115.00"
xrandr --output DisplayPort-0 --off --output DisplayPort-1 --primary --mode 1920x1080_115.00 --pos 0x0 --rotate normal --output HDMI-A-0 --mode 1920x1080 --pos 1920x0 --rotate normal --output HDMI-A-1 --off --output DVI-D-0 --off
but it always blacks the 1st screen for about 3 seconds to set the refresh rate which is by default 60.00 for both
when i had an nvidia card i could do it without the screen closing for 3 seconds
so if anyone can please generate a config from nvidia-settings [Save to X configuraton] You will need to launch nvidia-settings as root.
i will take the config and inspect it myself and try to impliment this on my amd card


----------

